# what is the difference from siamese and himalayan



## ukulele (Mar 5, 2007)

so what is the exact difference because i think they are very similar. thanks in advance


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Basically a himi is a PEW with points and can be created by breeding a PEW with a siamese, and siamese are darker cream to beige with points and can only be created by siamese x siamese crosses since the colour is a recessive trait.
Siamese can ranges from light to very dark.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Siamese - Useally a lighter or darker cream color with Brown tips or one brown tip. 


Himalayan - more a light light white color with brown tips or one brown tip.


----------



## ukulele (Mar 5, 2007)

so this is UKU, ive heard both, so what exactly is she?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks like a siamese but I'm not sure....

Cute rat though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks himi to me but that could be the picture.


RMCA's standards for shading
http://www.rmca.org/Standard/Rat/shaded.htm

http://www.afrma.org/siameserat.htm


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

best way to describe it is through pictures, since I have both a himi girl and a smeeze girl!

Willow is my smeeze, she has nice large markings.









Siam is a himi, she was born a PEW then developed her points. She also has no ring around her tail. Note the pink eyes, where Willow's are ruby.










I hope this helps


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cute rattys!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

You hunnie looks Siamese too me as well, If she's more a white i would go with Siamese.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my roobs looks like willow what is he? lol and hes a dumbo


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Fallin - Willow is a siamese 

Here are my two smeezers!

Widdershins:










Emma:


----------

